# Found Roaming The Web



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 19, 2005)

An interesting text

and it's parent page with more


egg


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2005)

A whole text on-line! Good deal. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 23, 2005)

You are most welcome!


----------

